# 1 of the best documentary medical marijuana show it to everyone



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 4, 2011)

check it out ppl, very educational, show everyone, this should help the blind sheep see the truth 

hxxp://topdocumentaryfilms.com/what-if-cannabis-cured-cancer/#disqus_thread


----------



## woodydude (Mar 4, 2011)

I love the bit where the guy said "To kill yourself with weed, you would have to smoke 1500lb in 15 mins..... the likely cause of death would be asphyxiation" What a way to go!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

I watched the whole thing. I almost felt like it was a little propaganda ish. I loved it, don't get me wrong, but it was definately one sided and maybe that is all the sides there are, hope so. It answered a question i have had since learning about the thc receptors. But it was theory I think, not fact. Anyway, i am sending the link to others. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 4, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I watched the whole thing. I almost felt like it was a little propaganda ish. I loved it, don't get me wrong, but it was definately one sided and maybe that is all the sides there are, hope so. It answered a question i have had since learning about the thc receptors. But it was theory I think, not fact. Anyway, i am sending the link to others. Thanks.



How would they come up with a drug to block the thc receptors if it was just a theory and not sure how it works?


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 4, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> check it out ppl, very educational, show everyone, this should help the blind sheep see the truth
> 
> hxxp://topdocumentaryfilms.com/what-if-cannabis-cured-cancer/#disqus_thread




That is a great doc i have show it to everyone i know I seen on Dr.autoflower you tube page. He has a lot of great vids on there. Im a new grower i am one week in on my first grow. He has given me a lot of good advice. His vids have helped me out to


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> How would they come up with a drug to block the thc receptors if it was just a theory and not sure how it works?



Very good point. That is awesome. I have asked two doctors how the receptors got there in the first place and no one could tell me.  I knew we had the receptors just not when or how they got there...I thought it might be a "botany of desire" thing.
Thanks so much for posting that here. It is great.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 6, 2011)

no problemo


----------

